# Some random young splashed does



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

A few of my current young splashed does from the growing on tank, all 5-8 weeks...


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Real beauties  Is it the lighting or do I see chocolate splashed?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

oh lovely! I must say I will be pinching that *taking a pic whilst on a glass* idea from you


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very, very nice. Especially the red or yellow splashed. Is that brownish splashed burmese?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The 'chocolate' splashed does indeed appear chocolate in real life, but has pink eyes. I have a few like this now, both sexes. I think they're siamese but on a chocolate rather than black base - I haven't given it much thought to be honest!


----------

